# dangerous and stupid target setup. ?



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Happy spring people.. Careful if your yard happens to thaw out looking like Kevin McAllister's hallway of paraplegia..


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Those could be fun.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You had me at, "Dangerous and Stupid"! :banana:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a "cool" target ;-)
Cheers


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Sweet, natural targets


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I want this.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

It was definitely a decent five minutes. A few good ricochets though...


----------

